# I'm ready to get started



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well after going to see the turning demonstrations yesterday I have decided to buy a lathe a try my hand at it.

Of course I have no idea on how to even begin!

Jim, can you make me a suggested list of things I need to get started?

I think I have a nice area to get everything set up...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

You are going to need a bigger broom! LOL....glad you to a picture of it now because when you start turning, it will never be that clean again. First thing is the lathe....pocket depth will determine that. Remember, like anything else, you get what you pay for. If the Jet Mini is too small, check out the next one up. Keep an eye on the classifieds too. There have been some really good 'deals' out there. A grinder is a must plus the selection of tools. I would suggest not buying a 'tool set' but buy only the tools you want. Talk with the other turners...ideas, suggestions are abundant and will keep you from getting something you don't need. Keep us posted! jim


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Welcome to the "Vortex"*

LOL...Jim is right !!! I'm a 'neat-freak' and try and clean up after each session but there is no way...but you'll luv it anyways..Welcome to the 'vortex'.. Man, I'd give my first born for that much room to work in..but anyplace will do...some (like yours) are just a little bit better...

Now, let's see....Lathe, Drill Press, Low Speed Grinder, Chop/Miter or Band Saw..see you already got shop vac...that's gonna get a lot of use. I completely agree with Jim on turning tools..a few is all you really need. They all LOOK so BEAUTIFUL in the stores and you (like me) probably won't be able to resist..LOL..I find that I'm using only about two of them almost all the time..a good gouge and sumthin called the Spindlemaster. Spring for Sorby or some other well known brand...and be sure they are honed and sharpened before you buy them..A nice horsehair brush is what gets used mostly around here to sweep up the workbench, lathe, drillpress, etc..

Lord help you now..You're in for SOME FUN !!!.. If you would like the name of a good teacher who will come to your house and get you started right, PM me and I'll dig out Bill's card...he's a friend of GalvBay and I think Jim would recommend him...

Just to whet your appetite...here's a pix of my first filled box (just today) and I'm already bidding on a couple more on Ebay..LMAO...I AM a sucker...

Man...that is a pretty set-up you've got there.

the other Jim

Edit:..one after thought..when you spring for a drill press be sure the 'travel' depth is at least 3 inches if you're gonna start on pens..Almost all of them only have about two and a half inches and that ain't enough to make it thru the blanks without having to stop and shim up the work..I ended up with a Ryobi and it works great..has about a three and a half inch 'travel' or whatever they call it....can't remember whether I got it from Sears or Home Depot...hadda give away the first one I bought...lesson learned...


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Its agood thing you took a picture of your shop .It will never be that clean again.

rotflmao,the Vortex has you,your going down ,down and gone

dick


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You got that right will never be that clean again. You might as well jump in and go broke like the rest of us.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Keep them suggetions coming!

I just built that work bench yesterday when I got home.

I already have a nice dremel tool, table saw, mitre saw, bench grinder, and a MUCH BIGGER shop vac (stored in the shed). I also have this thing (actually belongs to the wife) I think it would be great for sharpening things. She also has this little mini torch that I could use to burnish wood.


















I would not be able to sleep at night if i went to bed with my shop dirty, I am truly a NEAT FREAK 

I think I'm going to pass on doing pens first, I'm just dumb enough to think that I can just jump in and start doing bowls & vases. That nautilus shell thing was hauting me last night, I could not sleep thinking about it...I may very well try to do something like that first


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I guess now that all my company has left(we had a ball at the parades in Galveston) I will try a bowl again.hwell:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I guess now that all my company has left(we had a ball at the parades in Galveston) I will try a bowl again.hwell:


Have you done bowls before Bobby?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I made at one that ended up in the lake behind the house cause that was as far as I could throw it.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I made at one that ended up in the lake behind the house cause that was as far as I could throw it.


Save a spot in that lake for my first one


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Don't worry about what it is......a 12 inch diameter bowl is not any different than a pen,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you will screw either up.

I started with an 11" pedestal bowl a few years ago. It didn't look to good and my finish was terrible but I sure learned alot that day. It really looked like an antique and one of my daughters just had to have it.

It all relative, bigger is just more of a bunch of little ones, of course it can hurt you too so do some research on the do's and don'ts and them jump in with all four feet

dick


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Is there any place in Houston that sells Lathes? I have looked at Rockler's website it it shows that the lathes ship directly from the factory.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

If you want ot wait a little while, the WoodWorking Show at Reliant is March 30, 31 and April 1st. Sometimes they have some really good deals and combo deals. WoodCraft up on Hwy. 290 sells lathes and so does The Cutting Edge. I think they are both usually at the Woodworking Show.

I'm a beginner too. I've turned a bowl or two and quite a few pens. I've done pretty good on not messing up too much. The pens aren't that hard you just have to know the sequence of steps. Just have someone show you.

If you're interested, WoodCraft gives classes on pen turning and Introduction to Bowl Turning. I just took their Scroll Saw Class and it was pretty good for a beginner like me. Noticed they have a pen class this Thursday. Here's a link to their classes. Woodcraft is kind of "hit and miss" for what you might be looking for but overall it's an OK store. Most of your supplies can be purchased cheaper online.

Remember, this is all information from a rank beginner, some of the professionals out there have been at it a lot longer. They were throwing words around at that meeting that I'd never heard of. LOL Good Luck and looking forward to seeing your pieces. BTW, you have a very nice looking shop. Looks cleaner then my living room (seriously).

http://www.woodcraft.com/stores/store.aspx?id=315&nav=classes

http://www.thewoodworkingshows.com/

Here are a couple of places we order from online that I've been pleased with.

http://www.pennstateind.com/

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I like "The Cutting Edge" a family owned and operated bussiness on Beltway 8 just east of South 59.

I read where he had the largest dollar inventory of any WW shop in the state.
The owner is an Enlishman,his wife and son along with others work there also.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nice folks and will sometimes deal but don't tell'em I said that.

They also hold classes on saturday or used to,they probably still do.

dick


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

A few years ago, I bought a Jet 18" bandsaw from The Cutting Edge at the Reliant Woodworking show. It was a display and they made me a deal. I had to wait until show was over and picked it up, but was worth it with the savings. I live too far away to just go shop so I have never been in their store, but they had more high end tools at the show than anyone else around. Were good people to deal with also.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bubbaette - Thanks for the compliments and information. I have zero patience once I make up my mind to do something...I can't wait that long. 

Dixlaxt- I'll give The Cutting Edge a call this morning to see what they have.

I really appreciate everyone's assistance!

Once I get the machine who wants to come show me how to work it?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Trodery.....Steve LeGrue is the owner of The Cutting Edge. Tell him that Jim Glock sent you and you want the 'Best Price' possible. I bought several Mini's for the school when I was teaching. He will steer you straight and not sell something you don't need. *PLUS...he know's what he is selling*. jim


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I coulda used that reference info last summer when my 'buyer' picked the Powermatic table saw for me based on Steve's recommendation.......lol 
I agree with your last comment Jim - he really knows his business and will spend loads of time with you to help you make the right purchases.

Trodery -- your shop is disgusting. 

There's also Circle Saw on Ella just inside 610 on the n/w side near 290.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, I just got back from "The Cutting Edge", met Steve (real nice guy). I bought a Jet 1236.









NOW WHAT THE HECK DO I DO WITH IT  I don't even have a clue.

When I get it set up tonight I'll take a picture.

I alos got the three basic tools.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats Trodery, I know you will enjoy it for a long time. Problem is that the lathe was just of the first of your expenses and when not turning, you will be thumbing through catalogs of what you have Got to have next. Pens are great to start with. They are quick to make and rewarding. Soon, you will be going to other things and when you start making other objects, your spouse will make it easier to spend more and more money supporting your new hobby. At least that is how it worked for me. My wife loves it every time I make something and has a hard time giving them away, but we do keep a few and give a few also. Welcome and a greenie for you on a great new adventure in woodworking. Just imagine how they did it a hundred years ago, those guys were good. Have fun and you can get plenty of help here and advice to go find another turner to learn your skills.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Congrats on the new toy.....ummm...tool. 
Having a 'support group' helps you enjoy it even more.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for all of the support already! Ya'll will probably tire of me asking questions.

I really needed a new hobby...
About 2 years ago I bought a welder (I had never ever even touched a welder), built a couple little small trailers and BBQ pits. This hobby cost me a trip to the emergency room...I ended up cutting the main artery in my ankle, had blood squirting across the walls and all over the garage floor. SOLD THE WELDER 

About a year ago I decided to start reloading my own ammunition. Bought everything and started out without any assistance from anybody that knew anything about reloading. I did quite well and loaded several thousand rounds without any incident and then one day.....BOOM! I blew up a $1000 Kimber pistol. SOLD ALL THE RELOADING EQUIPMENT! 

I'll be sure to tell the wife to make sure the insurance policy is paid up.


Anybody want to volunteer to come over and show me how this thing works? I'd hate to end up in the emergency room the first time I use it!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang, be carefull with your lathe also, it can also hurt you if not carefull. While learning, things can fly if not carefull, so wear protection and keep cloths and hands away from turning stock and tool rests.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Congrats, TR..beautiful lathe...NOW..call Bill Berry 281-380-3603. and set up an appointment with him to come to your house whereever you live and spend a full day showing you everything about your lathe and what it can/will do.. It'll only set you back about a fifth of what that Jet costs you and will be the best money you'll spend on the obsession...Guarantee you I'm glad I did...and he give you first class tips on safety, how to set up your sharpening system, pens, bowls, equipment you REALLY need. etc..

GalvBay will vouch for Bill....I would have been months learning what I got out of him in a couple of sessions....and ...He's a Really Nice Guy...as well as an expert on the machine....

Now, DO IT...and lets start messin' up that beautiful shop you've got...LOL

If you call him, tell him Jim Doyle on Stones Throw told you to...won't get you any discount, but will let him know you are a complete 'green-horn' like me....

Good luck....Jim


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga- Is Bill Berry the woodshop teacher from Deer Park? I met that woodshop teacher Saturday but I can't remember his name.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

T....it's a different Bill. David is the teacher at the high school. Bill was doing the demo on the machine next to the demo you were watching. I'm sure he is 'lurking' in these shadows somewhere. Both are excellent turners and enjoy teaching it as well as doing it. Bill is good that he will come to *your house* on *your machine*...great for the comfort level. One of these days we need to have a 2coolers/turners meeting and demo time. 
Congrats on the new machine! jim


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, it's put together! The only wood I had around was a piece of a 2x4 so guess what....I played with that 2x4.

MAN...that 2x4 sure made a lot of dust! I may very well put that lathe out in the driveway when I want to use it!

galvbay-- Bill was the guy doing the "natural edge" bowl demo right? He surely looked like he knew what he was doing...I'll call him.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow....talk about starting with something that is out of round! I can't believe you didn't send that through your ceiling...LOL! I'm impressed. Correct...Bill was turning some Arizona Ash (I think)....natural edge. That's a good looking machine...congrats! It that a variable speed control handle?? jim


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Bill Berry ,that name is sure familiar,prematurely gray hair very, good shape for his age,I would put him maybe 60 to 65 now. I believe I knew him from a turning club I used to belong to,I can't remember the name of it.

dick


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Description fits, Dick...not too sure about the 'premature' thing...mine started graying up around 50..LOL..

Kinda think he lurks around here..

BILL BERRY...sign up here on 2cool and give us a little of your wisdom,,if you're out there..!!!! Mighty fertile ground for some 'students' for ya....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Wow....talk about starting with something that is out of round! I can't believe you didn't send that through your ceiling...LOL! I'm impressed. Correct...Bill was turning some Arizona Ash (I think)....natural edge. That's a good looking machine...congrats! It that a variable speed control handle?? jim


LOL...you like that 2 x 4 huh Jim? 

I was pretty cautious, that is the absolute very first attempt at turning anything. I just had to try something 

That is a variable speed control.

I'll try to call Bill today and see when he can come by to teach me a few (lots) things.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"prematurely gray hair very, good shape for his age...."_

Now, that is down right funny there! Bill...step up to the plate, we are talking about you!
David B.....you too buddy! Put some of those segmented pieces up for us to see.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Taking the liberty of posting link to GCWT website and newsletter..Nice article by Bill in Jan 2007 letter...Guess we all oughta join up...

http://www.gulfcoastwoodturners.org/NEWSLETTERS/index.html


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yee Haw....I called Bill Berry. Bill is coming over Sunday to teach me a few things.

Now I am really anxious!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Good deal T. I need to do the same thing if I'm going to get serious about turning.
I gotta say though, I started on something slightly less out-of-round than you did.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I went over to galvbay's house after work today and with lots of help I (we) turned my first bowl! I really like it and my wife thinks it's beautiful (she has not seen the fine works of Jim).

*THANKS JIM! *​*I really appreciate your time and patience!*​​I told my wife when I got home that if I could ever do just one piece as nice as the stuff Jim has made I would be a happy man.​​





​





​





​





​


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Nice work. I think I remember seeing that chunk of wood sitting on the bench this afternoon. Looks different now.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

galvbay knows what he is doing!!!!! Very good work. Now I need to get off my you know what and do something.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL... I did send that piece of wood flying a couple of times tonight! I don't know how I didn't send that old 2x4 flying


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow! Thanks for the compliments!
We did make some chips! I think you are all set now....those practice blocks are just that...for practice. This chunk of ash was a challenge for us....lots of soft and hard spots. It left the chuck on us a couple of times!! It has some pretty nice grain working in it and should finish out nice. I think you have the 'basics' down...just watch your fingers and have some fun! Thanks for coming by....jim


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang Trodery, you will have two masters teaching you the are of turning in a short time. Soon you will be a master also, with just a little practice. You are starting into the hobby a great way instead of just trial and error. Good going.


----------

